# Sec A stallion in box stolen from show -Merthyr



## Pedb (25 August 2014)

A 4x4 and trailer, with pony inside, was stolen from a show in Merthyr on Bank hol Monday. We are concerned for his wellbeing and are appealing for information leading to the safe return of the Welsh Mountain Pony Stallion.

The Silver Nissan Terrano with a blue Ivor Williams horse trailer attached, was taken from the show at approximately 4pm. The chestnut stallion Pentyrch Outrage, known to the family as Ginger, had been returned to the trailer having won his class and been awarded reserve champion at the show. 

The 37th anniversary horse show was organised by the Dowlais Pony Improvement Society and was held on Monday 25 August at Cyfarthfa Park in Merthyr Tydfil.

The family are concerned for the welfare of Ginger and are appealing for anyone with information to please contact Merthyr police directly or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.

For further information please contact Ped Briggs at pbriggs@wilorg.com


----------



## muckypony (26 August 2014)

I have read several posts on different Facebook groups today to say that the pony and trailer have been found


----------



## Pinkvboots (26 August 2014)

So glad they got him back


----------



## Pedb (26 August 2014)

Good news! Thanks to the support of the equestrian community in and around Merthyr, Ginger was found on the mountain and is now home safe in his stable &#8211; although I&#8217;m not sure he was too happy about leaving the mares behind! As you can all understand this was our main concern, but they also helped locate the stolen trailer too.

The Merthyr police have located the stolen vehicle and we are very grateful to them for their support throughout.

This has been a very stressful and emotional time for my family, we knew the local equestrian community is very close knit and always happy to support one another, but the way they have come together over the last 24 hours has been incredible and we would not be where we are now without their efforts and support. We are so grateful to them and cannot thank them enough.


----------



## Clodagh (26 August 2014)

So glad Ginger is OK, but I bet he thought the mountains full of mares were just then ticket in August, although he may have had a rethink come December. Phew!


----------



## Noodles_3 (27 August 2014)

What goes through people's minds seriously?! What was they planning on achieving? Anyway so glad he's been found safe and sound!


----------



## fatpiggy (27 August 2014)

Wow, thank goodness for that. Moral of the day though - don't leave a loaded horse/pony in trailer, ready to go, unattended.  Would you leave a car full of visible wedding presents and the keys in the ignition on the street while you popped in for bit of shopping before you set off???


----------

